# Building an aquarium..



## MRQuad (Jul 13, 2008)

which one is cheaper, building your own aquarium (like, putting the glass all together) or buying an already built aquarium?

i don't know anything about building like this, but i was thinking to giving it a try.. preferably around 150G - 200G.

so, what do you guys think.. building my own or just buy a build one?

thanks..


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Unless you have some level of experience working with Glass like that, I would highly recommend you save yourself alot of aggrivation and just buy the tank.


----------

